# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2012



## PCGH_Marco (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2012 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 1. Februar 2012 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 03/2012 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 03/2012 haben euch gefallen?
Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 03/2012 haben euch gefallen?

Marco


----------



## Hanseat (28. Januar 2012)

*Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*

 Ich habe mir Dragensang (Gold Edition) auf PC Games 1/2012 gekauft.
Da wird 3/2010 in PCGH wohl ein Magazin werden.


----------



## -Cryptic- (28. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte euch ganz ehrlich dieses Mal ein FETTES LOB aussprechen! 
Die Ausgabe 03/2012 ist wirklich die beste und informativste PCGH-Ausgabe der letzten 24 Monate. 
Ich bin wirklich begeistert! Alles drin und dabei was man sich nur wünschen kann (PCGH Skyrim Ultra-ini, 2t-PC-Zusammenstellung für Sparfüchse, Netzteile im Test, CosmosII im Test --> welches ich seit heute auch besitze, Kühler im Test, PCI-E 3.0 im Test, Marktübersicht, Drakensang Gold Hi-Res usw...).

Ich hatte ein Testabo welches ich bereits gekündigt hatte um mir dann doch wieder nur einzelne Hefte am Kiosk zu holen. 
Aber diese Ausgabe hat mich dazu bewogen doch nochmal ein Voll-Abo abzuschliessen.
Danke an alle Redakteure die mitgewirkt haben, eine wirklich großartige Ausgabe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte gleich mal schon drei Fragen:

Soundblaster Recon: Wie würde man sie im Vergleich zu beliebten Gamer/non-HiFi-Karten ala Audigy2zs, X-Fi Xtreme Audio (PCI) oder X-Fi Titanium (vanilla) einstufen? (Insbesondere hinsichtlich Spiele- und Filmeinsatz.Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen "Ressourcenverbrauch" und "Spieleleistung"?

420er Radiatoren: Da eh noch ein (online-)Nachtest aussteht - wäre es möglich, wenigstens ein 30 mm Modell mit aufzunehmen? (besonders Magicool slim wegen der Beliebtheit)


Auf alle Fälle freue ich mich schon auf die 04 und den Artikel zum aufgeräumten PC. Das verspricht endlich mal einer zu werden, der 100%ig auf meine Probleme passt


----------



## ile (29. Januar 2012)

Ich finds super, dass der Archon endlich im neuen Testsystem nochmal getestet wurde (), aber eins finde ich sehr merkwürdig:

Der Archon kühlt exakt genau so gut wie der Silver Arrow, ist aber nur halb (!!!!) so laut, wiegt weniger und blockiert die RAM-Slots nicht. Warum hat er dann trotzdem eine etwas schlechtere Endnote??!  Das ist ziemlich unlogisch!


----------



## knarf0815 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*

habe das gefühl daß,die qualität des heftes (schon da dank abo) diesmal besser ist
gruß


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Januar 2012)

Meine ist leider noch nicht da, obwohl sie manual auch schon am Freitag ankam... Dann muss ich erst in die Prüfungen, bevor ich lesen kann....


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

Keine 7950 tests?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*

Nein, AMD hat es nicht geschafft rechtzeitig Karte und Treiber zu schicken


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, AMD hat es nicht geschafft rechtzeitig Karte und Treiber zu schicken


Dann kauf ich mir se nich 
Wenigstens der test von der asus 7970 dc II?


----------



## knarf0815 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*

ne ist nicht dabei
gruß


----------



## facehugger (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*

Aber die XFX 7970 Dualfan habt ihr wenigstens im  Heftchen, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Enrico (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*

Nach der Lektüre stellt sich mir immer noch die Frage: Ein Intel 2100/2120 oder der Phenom 960T für ein Spiele-System?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Januar 2012)

Enrico schrieb:


> Nach der Lektüre stellt sich mir immer noch die Frage: Ein Intel 2100/2120 oder der Phenom 960T für ein Spiele-System?


 
Hängt vom Spiel ab, was zockst du denn am meisten momentan?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2012)

*@ Enrico*

Beide Chips bieten klare Vor- und Nachteile. Wir liefern dir die relevanten Informationen - was du am Ende kaufst, ist aber deine Entscheidung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab Mittwoch im Handel: PCGH 03/2012 mit Drakensang Gold, Nutzwert pur mit Tipps zum Basteln und Aufrüsten, Hardware für Sparfüchse*



facehugger schrieb:


> Aber die XFX 7970 Dualfan habt ihr wenigstens im  Heftchen, oder?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja, die Black Edition. Alles Weitere folgt in der 04 – wir haben schon kiloweise neue Designs reinbekommen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, die Black Edition. Alles Weitere folgt in der 04 – wir haben schon kiloweise neue Designs reinbekommen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Klingt gut  finde die neue Ausgabe bisher auch gelungen, konnte aber noch nicht alles lesen, weil ich heute Abend Prüfung schreibe...


----------



## Enrico (30. Januar 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hängt vom Spiel ab, was zockst du denn am meisten momentan?


 Unterschiedlich. In nächster Zeit (also bis Herbst  ) Mass Effect 3, The Witcher, Deus Ex Human Revolution und Stalker.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Enrico*
> Beide Chips bieten klare Vor- und Nachteile. Wir liefern dir die relevanten Informationen - was du am Ende kaufst, ist aber deine Entscheidung.


Skaliert der 960T halbwegs linear mit dem Takt? Bringt die Erhöhung um 800MHz ( etwa 30%) auch 30% mehr FPS? Im vorderen Artikel wird gegen einen Standard-960T verglichen. Bei dem günstigen-Spiele-PC ist kein Intel 2100 dabei. Gerade wenn ich noch den Energieverbrauch dazu nehme, sieht es für den 960T übel aus im Vergleich. Oder versteh ich da was falsch!?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. Januar 2012)

Enrico schrieb:


> Skaliert der 960T halbwegs linear mit dem Takt? Bringt die Erhöhung um 800MHz ( etwa 30%) auch 30% mehr FPS? Im vorderen Artikel wird gegen einen Standard-960T verglichen. Bei dem günstigen-Spiele-PC ist kein Intel 2100 dabei. Gerade wenn ich noch den Energieverbrauch dazu nehme, sieht es für den 960T übel aus im Vergleich. Oder versteh ich da was falsch!?


Da der X4 kein Cache-Krüppel oder dergleichen ist, skaliert der idR nahezu linear mit mehr Takt. Der X4 ist pro Takt und in Sachen Energieverbrauch weitaus schlechter als ein i3-2100, bietet dafür aber vier Kerne (wenngleich der i3 dies im Spielebereich idR durch SMT ausgleicht) und lässt sich übertakten. Ich als Zocker und Silent-Freund würde persönlich zum i3 tendieren, wenngleich ich generell in solch einer Leistungs- und Preisklasse nichts kaufe.



Enrico schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich. In nächster Zeit (also bis Herbst  ) Mass Effect 3, The Witcher, Deus Ex Human Revolution und Stalker.


Da reicht der i3 völlig aus respektive die vier Kerne den 960T bescheren im kaum bis gar keinen Vorteil (außer in The Witcher 2, aber hier ist der i3 dank pro-Takt-Leistung und SMT ziemlich gleichauf).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ich finds super, dass der Archon endlich im neuen Testsystem nochmal getestet wurde (), aber eins finde ich sehr merkwürdig:
> 
> Der Archon kühlt exakt genau so gut wie der Silver Arrow, ist aber nur halb (!!!!) so laut, wiegt weniger und blockiert die RAM-Slots nicht. Warum hat er dann trotzdem eine etwas schlechtere Endnote??!  Das ist ziemlich unlogisch!


Ich habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass du das Thema ansprechen wirst. 
Der Silver Arrow ist zwar lauter, dies betrifft aber nur die beiden 100/75-Prozent-Werte. (Absolut gesehen ist der Silver Arrow mit unter 2 Sone dennoch ein eher leiser Kühler.) Die Kühlleistung ist nicht durch die Bank identisch: Der Silver Arrow setzt sich beim OC- bzw. Overvoltage-Setting ab und ist insbesondere mit Referenzbelüftung (2 x 140 mm) durch die Bank etwas leistungsstärker. Der Silver Arrow sammelt auch bei der Ausstattung Punkte, da er standardmäßig mit zwei statt einem Ventilator ausgeliefert wird. Im Endeffekt daher: Knappes Rennen, beide Kühler sind empfehlenswert - daher auch ein Top-Produkt-Award für beide Kühler.
Wichtig: Wie ich immer mal wieder erwähne, ist die Wertung nur die halbe Wahrheit. Gerade im High-End-Segment ist die individuelle Gewichtung entscheidend. Falls du also RAM-Module mit hohen Kühlern einsetzt und den TY-140 zum Heck blasend(/saugend) ausrichten möchtest, ist der Archon für dich sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Bereits bei gedrehter Montage kann es aber unter Umständen wieder anders aussehen, da der Archon zwar nicht so bullig wie der Silver Arrow, aber dennoch ein klein wenig breiter ist.


----------



## ile (30. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass du das Thema ansprechen wirst.
> Der Silver Arrow ist zwar lauter, dies betrifft aber nur die beiden 100/75-Prozent-Werte. (Absolut gesehen ist der Silver Arrow mit unter 2 Sone dennoch ein eher leiser Kühler.) Die Kühlleistung ist nicht durch die Bank identisch: Der Silver Arrow setzt sich beim OC- bzw. Overvoltage-Setting ab und ist insbesondere mit Referenzbelüftung (2 x 140 mm) durch die Bank etwas leistungsstärker. Der Silver Arrow sammelt auch bei der Ausstattung Punkte, da er standardmäßig mit zwei statt einem Ventilator ausgeliefert wird. Im Endeffekt daher: Knappes Rennen, beide Kühler sind empfehlenswert - daher auch ein Top-Produkt-Award für beide Kühler.
> Wichtig: Wie ich immer mal wieder erwähne, ist die Wertung nur die halbe Wahrheit. Gerade im High-End-Segment ist die individuelle Gewichtung entscheidend. Falls du also RAM-Module mit hohen Kühlern einsetzt und den TY-140 zum Heck blasend(/saugend) ausrichten möchtest, ist der Archon für dich sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Bereits bei gedrehter Montage kann es aber unter Umständen wieder anders aussehen, da der Archon zwar nicht so bullig wie der Silver Arrow, aber dennoch ein klein wenig breiter ist.



Ach ja, das OC-Setting.  Da hab ich gar nicht mehr drauf geachtet am Ende, aber die 04/2011 hab ich ja schnell zur Hand . Da haste dann natürlich recht. 

Und bevor ich es vergesse: "Virtuell übertakten" - total lustig, aber irgendwie kommts mir sehr bekannt vor...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Keine 7950 tests?


 
Siehe Heft: Bis zum 20. Januar, der Tag, an dem das Heft in die Druckerei musste, gab's von AMD keine Karte, keine Treiber und keine finalen Specs. Selbst das NDA-Datum wurde uns erst an just diesem 20. Januar von AMD final bestätigt (gut, aus anderen Quellen wussten wir das natürlich ebenso wie die Specs vorher), sodass wir AMD natürlich mit allen Mitteln piesackten, rechtzeitig für uns (und euch) aus dem Quark zu kommen. Hat aber nix gebracht.


----------



## h00bi (31. Januar 2012)

Wo ist denn der in 02/2012 angekündigte Vergleichstest über "Sockel-1155-Boards"?
In der Vorschau für 03/2012 wurde sogar reißerisch der Z77 erwähnt.
Einzig im Artikel "Hardware-Schnäppchen" finde ich ZWEI 1155er Boards.

Habe mich so auf den Artikel gefreut, wäre endlich mal was gewesen das man nicht schon aus den Online Medien kennt, bevor das Heft rauskommt.

Der Doppelnetzteil Artikel ist haaresträubend, wenn ich die Lüsterklemme  sehe .... Man verwendet Lüsterklemmen nur bei 1 Draht Kabeln oder da  gehören Adernendhülsen drauf.

Mein Fazit: Sehr entäuschende Ausgabe.
Bitte Feedback warum der S1155 Artikel nicht im Heft ist.


----------



## das_wesen (31. Januar 2012)

Andere Frage, 
Seite 114 dort wird die Aussage getroffen das die Creatives Recon 3D Fatal1ty Pro und die PCIe Elektrisch identisch sind. 
Warum bekommt dann die teurere Karte die bessere Preis/Leistungsnote? 
Machen das Mikrofon und die Abdeckung wirklich 55€ aus, und sorgen dann noch für eine bessere Preis/Leistungsnote?


----------



## Enrico (31. Januar 2012)

Und noch eine Frage nach dem erneuten Lesen des Soundkarten-Artikels: welche der Karten taugt jetzt am besten fürs Spielen? Treiber-Probleme unter verschiedenen OS? EAX-Unterstützung? Werden da Stimmen wie bei Realtek-Karten verschluckt, wenn es zu viele werden? Wie ist die CPU-Belastung? 

Oder ging es in dem Test gar nicht um Spiele-Soundkarten, sondern Soundkarten generell und wo man Instrumente am besten raushört?


----------



## h00bi (31. Januar 2012)

das_wesen schrieb:


> Andere Frage,
> Seite 114 dort wird die Aussage getroffen das die Creatives Recon 3D Fatal1ty Pro und die PCIe Elektrisch identisch sind.
> Warum bekommt dann die teurere Karte die bessere Preis/Leistungsnote?



130€ / ausreichend (Note 4) vs. 
75€ / befriedigend (Note 3)

ist doch i.O.


----------



## das_wesen (31. Januar 2012)

h00bi schrieb:


> 130€ / ausreichend (Note 4) vs.
> 75€ / befriedigend (Note 3)
> 
> ist doch i.O.


 
Ausreichend = 3,08
Befriedigend = 3,25
???


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Januar 2012)

Das sind die Ausstattungsnoten.


----------



## das_wesen (31. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das sind die Ausstattungsnoten.


 
Dann nehme ich alles zurück und fordere das die Noten am unteren Ende der Kästen kommen. /2.Teil ist nicht ernstgemeint!


----------



## Daniel_M (1. Februar 2012)

h00bi schrieb:


> Bitte Feedback warum der S1155 Artikel nicht im Heft ist.


 
Obwohl die Hersteller uns zunächst Z77-Mainboards zugesagt haben, wurde der Liefertermin dann leider doch wieder verschoben. Das ist für uns selbst natürlich sehr schade und ärgerlich. Da wir keinen Vergleich mit Z68-Boards bringen wollten, die in wenigen Wochen schon wieder überholt sind, mussten wir den kompletten Artikel leider verschieben.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2012)

Die Vollversion ist auf jedenfall die beste seit Monaten . Und Frank Stöwer ist ein wahrer Gamer .


----------



## Citynomad (1. Februar 2012)

Mich wundert die Vergabe des Spar-Tipp an die MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste, wenn die MX-2 doch bessere Werte liefert und zudem noch günstiger ist. Bei gleicher Füllmenge (4g) gebt ihr allerdings unterschiedliche Ergiebigkeit an. Irgendwie kann ich das alles nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## SXFreak (1. Februar 2012)

Tolles Heft, hab mir gerade einen Überblick verschafft.

Bei dem Skyrim-Tuner 2.1 finde ich die Vorschau gut gelungen. 
Nur läßt sich bei mir nicht mehr die Grasdichte erhöhen. Sie bleibt immer auf niedrig.
Liegt das an meinem PC ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Mich wundert die Vergabe des Spar-Tipp an die MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste, wenn die MX-2 doch bessere Werte liefert und zudem noch günstiger ist. Bei gleicher Füllmenge (4g) gebt ihr allerdings unterschiedliche Ergiebigkeit an. Irgendwie kann ich das alles nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.



Die MX-4 hat eine deutlich geringere Dichte (laut Packung 2,5 g/cm³ gegenüber 3,96 g/cm³ bei der MX-2), entsprechend ist bei gleichem Gewicht wesentlich mehr Paste in der Spritze - sieht man sogar auf den Bildern, dass sie weiter aufgezogen ist. Und zum bedecken der CPU braucht man nunmal nicht ein bestimmtes Gewicht an Paste, sondern ein bestimmtes Volumen (Breite Heatspreader * Länge Heatspreader * gewünschte Schichtdicke) -> da sich beide gut verteilen lassen, lässt sich mit einer Tube MX-4 wesentlich mehr Fläche bestreichen.
Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen einer bequemen Masseangabe und einer aufwendigen Bestimmung der Ergiebigkeit.

Wie aber auch im Text dabeisteht: Soviel Fläche muss man erstmal haben 
(Aber das kann ein Tester dem Leser ja schlecht vorgeben. Wollte man z.B. nur einmal eine CPU bestreichen, dann wäre vermutlich die Alphacool P/L-Sieger. Die leistet zwar nichts, aber 40 Cent sind soviel billiger, da hat keine größere Tube mehr eine Chance)


----------



## Citynomad (2. Februar 2012)

Danke für die gute Erklärung. Ich bleibe aber doch lieber bei meiner MX-2. Die kostet dann pro Anwendung etwas mehr, leistet aber auch mehr. Bis die bei meinem Verbrauch platt ist, vergehen auch 2 Jahre. Also mein persönlicher P/L Sieger ist sie damit. Eine Tube die noch länger hält, würde wahrscheinlich bloß irgendwann eintrocknen.

In diesem Sinne noch einen guten Morgen an alle.


----------



## Hleothoron (2. Februar 2012)

Diese Ausgabe werde ich wohl aussetzen, da ist jetzt nichts an Themen dabei, was man nicht schon gelesen hätte oder durch einfache Recherche herausfindet (Günstige Office/Spiele-PCs, HD7900 Tests usw.). Das soll keine negative Kritik sein, im Gegenteil. Mit Drakensang Gold ist eine tolle Heft-DVD dabei, wenn man auf DSA und Gruppen-RPG steht (tu ich auch nicht). Die nächste Ausgabe wird aber gekauft, versprochen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2012)

Die 7 Seiten HD-7900-Praxis wirst du so nirgends finden, versprochen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sauerland (2. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Da der X4 kein Cache-Krüppel oder dergleichen ist, skaliert der idR nahezu linear mit mehr Takt. Der X4 ist pro Takt und in Sachen Energieverbrauch weitaus schlechter als ein i3-2100, bietet dafür aber vier Kerne (wenngleich der i3 dies im Spielebereich idR durch SMT ausgleicht) und lässt sich übertakten. Ich als Zocker und Silent-Freund würde persönlich zum i3 tendieren, wenngleich ich generell in solch einer Leistungs- und Preisklasse nichts kaufe.
> 
> Da reicht der i3 völlig aus respektive die vier Kerne den 960T bescheren im kaum bis gar keinen Vorteil (außer in The Witcher 2, aber hier ist der i3 dank pro-Takt-Leistung und SMT ziemlich gleichauf).


 
Ich geb dir ja recht, dass der x4 960T so im direkten Vergleich nicht besser abschneiden mag, wenn man die nackten Zahlen vergleicht.

Nur wenn man sich die unzähligen Foreneinträge zu dieser CPU anschaut, dann kann man schnell sehen, das diese CPU zu viel mehr in der Lage ist und deshalb auch aus "meiner" Sicht immer den Vorzug bekämevor einem i3 2100.

Ich hab mich auch dazu entschlossen sie zu kaufen, obwohl ich eigentlich bis zum Piledriver warten wollte und bereue es keineswegs. 

In meinem Board (Asrock 970 Extreme4) eingebaut ließ sich der x4 960T zum 6-Kerner freischalten. Ein kleiner Versuch von OC über den Teiler brachte es mal eben bis 3,8GHz. Ein Ergebniss von dem sehr viele in ihren Forenbeiträgen berichten.

Selbst die, die es nicht geschafft haben diese CPU freizuschalten, berichten von einem enormen OC Potenzial (zwischen 4,0GHz bis 4,2GHz).

Bei einer CPU für 104,-€ finde ich das nicht schlecht und schon deshalb bekommt sie von "mir" auf jedenfall eine Empfehlung, auch wenn sie negativ betrachtet entsprechend viel Strom verbraucht.

Übrigens verwundert mich ein wenig, dass Ihr in euren Bericht zwar rudimentär auf die CPU eingegangen seit, mehr aber nicht. Was ich so inzwschen recherchiert habe, scheint diese CPU derzeit wohl zu den Rennern bei AMD zu werden. Es wäre eigentlich schön gewesen, wenn Ihr etwas mehr dazu gebracht hättet, vor allem was da per OC so machbar ist. In den Foren stosse ich immer wieder auf Leute die um Ratschläge bezüglich dem OC und dem OC Potenzial dieser CPU nachfragen.


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

OC und Potenzial sind nicht "enorm", sondern Thuban-typisch [halt um die 4,0 GHz] ... viel mehr gibt's da nicht zu sagen und genau das steht auch im Text. Der Artikel ist kein OC-Guide für Phenom II - wer übertakten will und den Stromverbrauch in Kauf nimmt, der fährt mit dem X4 960T sicherlich nicht schlecht. Daher ist er ja unsere AM3(+)-Empfehlung.


----------



## Hleothoron (2. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die 7 Seiten HD-7900-Praxis wirst du so nirgends finden, versprochen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hallo Raff,

glaub ich dir gerne, nur ist das nicht meine Preislage, ich warte auf die ausführlichen Tests der 7700/7800er Reihe in der PCGH Print. 500 € Grafikkarten kann und will ich mir schlicht und ergreifend nicht leisten. 

Hleo


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

Nun, die grundlegende Architektur ist die gleiche - diverse Praxistipps gelten daher auch für die HD 7800/7700.


----------



## Hleothoron (2. Februar 2012)

Wird das jetzt ein Verkaufsgespräch? 

Die Tipps kommen sicherlich nochmal in einer späteren Ausgabe. Um euch zu beruhigen, vielleicht werde ich beim Einkaufen in nächster Zeit doch noch schwach und meine Hand rutscht ins Zeitschriftenregal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Erklärung. Ich bleibe aber doch lieber bei meiner MX-2. Die kostet dann pro Anwendung etwas mehr, leistet aber auch mehr. Bis die bei meinem Verbrauch platt ist, vergehen auch 2 Jahre. Also mein persönlicher P/L Sieger ist sie damit. Eine Tube die noch länger hält, würde wahrscheinlich bloß irgendwann eintrocknen.



Eintrocknungspotential ist natürlich stark von der Zusammensetzung abhängig, kann aber zum Teil sehr gering sein. Ich habe den Test mal als Anlass genommen, meine >10 Jahre alte Arctic Silver 1 rauszukramen - war noch in 1A Zustand.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Februar 2012)

Auf Seite 16 wird ein Athlon II X*5* 651 empfohlen. 



Die Netzteilempfehlung auf Seite 24 hat mich verwundert. Ein 300 Watt NT wird hier empfohlen. Das ist zu eng bemessen. Ein X4 960T mit HD6870 sprengt locker die 200W in Spielen wenn es mehr zur Sache geht. Für keine 10€ mehr gibt es ein be quiet 430W 80 Plus Modell oder für 10€ mehr das A400 von Cougar. Am NT würde ich am allerwenigsten sparen. Auf der gleichen Seite wird besprochen wie sich der 960T und die Grafikkarte übertakten lässt wo doch schon das NT ohne Übertaktung knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

Über die Netzteilempfehlung habe ich mich auch gewundert. Zumal das Netzteil wenn ich mich recht entsinne nur 226W @12V liefert.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Februar 2012)

Unter 400W würde ich mir so ein System jedenfalls nicht zumuten wollen. So ein 960T ist ja nicht sparsam im Vergleich zu Sandy Bridge. Wobei die zweite Systemempfehlung auch nicht viel besser ist, weil die GTX460 einiges mehr säuft als die HD6870.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Februar 2012)

Hab von der Ausgabe bisher kaum was gelesen aber danke für die PCGH Testdatenbank...ich hoffe sowas kommt auch noch für andere Bereiche


----------



## Sauerland (3. Februar 2012)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 16 wird ein Athlon II X*5* 651 empfohlen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Netzteilempfehlung auf Seite 24 hat mich verwundert. Ein 300 Watt NT wird hier empfohlen. Das ist zu eng bemessen. Ein X4 960T mit HD6870 sprengt locker die 200W in Spielen wenn es mehr zur Sache geht. Für keine 10€ mehr gibt es ein be quiet 430W 80 Plus Modell oder für 10€ mehr das A400 von Cougar. Am NT würde ich am allerwenigsten sparen. Auf der gleichen Seite wird besprochen wie sich der 960T und die Grafikkarte übertakten lässt wo doch schon das NT ohne Übertaktung knapp bemessen ist.


 
Nun ich hab mal die Netzteilempfehlung von Enermax (zufällig gefunden) durchlaufen lassen und die empfiehlt bei folgender Zusammenstellung -

x6 1100T auf 3,8 GHz OC
AMD 6850 Graka
8 GIG Ram
3 Festplatten mit 7.200rpm
1 SSD
1 DVD-Laufwerk
1 DVD Brenner
1 starken CPU-Lüfter 
3 Zusatzlüfter Gehäuse etc.

505 WATT für´s Netzteil.

Da ich zwar keinen x6 1100T mein eigen nennen kann, sondern den x4 960T, welchen ich derzeit noch nicht übertaktet, jedoch als 6-Kerner nutze,
brauche ich mein Netzteil (PC Power) mit 550W wohl nicht austauschen.


Gruß


----------



## Sauerland (3. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OC und Potenzial sind nicht "enorm", sondern Thuban-typisch [halt um die 4,0 GHz] ... viel mehr gibt's da nicht zu sagen und genau das steht auch im Text. Der Artikel ist kein OC-Guide für Phenom II - wer übertakten will und den Stromverbrauch in Kauf nimmt, der fährt mit dem X4 960T sicherlich nicht schlecht. Daher ist er ja unsere AM3(+)-Empfehlung.


 
Du sagst, dass das OC Potenzial beim x4 960T nicht enorm ist, sondern auf dem des Tuban liegt.

Na ja, wenn ich bedenke das die CPU mit 3GHz Standart getaktet wird, weiss ich nicht ob ich das auch so sehen kann.

Richtig ist zwar, dass die Tuban CPU´s wohl relativ gut laufen, aber wir sollten dennoch nicht vergessen, dass der x4 960T eigentlich ja ein Abfallprodukt aus der Serie ist. Deshalb betrachte ich das wohl ein wenig anders.

Recht hast du, wenn du schreibst, dass ihr für die CPU eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen habt.

Sowas stellt man allerdings "leider" erst fest, wenn man sich den ganzen Artikel in aller Ruge durchgelesen hat und nicht unmittelbar nach dem Zeitungskauf mal eben so überfliegt, also mein voreiliger Fehler.

Ich kann für mich nur feststellen, dass dieser Zwischenschritt (eigentlich sollte der FX-8150 dran gewesen sein aber wegen der Leistung wird jetzt auf den Piledriver gewartet), dank der offensichtlich gut laufenden CPU nicht schlecht war. Gerade beim Arbeiten merkt man schon so einiges (CAD/Grafik und Hobby Video) gegenüber der alten CPU.


Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2012)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Nun ich hab mal die Netzteilempfehlung von Enermax (zufällig gefunden) durchlaufen lassen und die empfiehlt bei folgender Zusammenstellung -



Derartige Rechner sind meist sehr konservativ (der Kauf eines zu großen Netzteil geht nicht gerade zu Lasten der Hersteller - der Ausfall eines zu schwachen dagegen schon). Wenn ich da das letzte System (P4EE, 7800gs) eingebe, dass ich mit einem grenzwertigen Netzteil betrieben habe (naja - es hat auch nach der Aufrüstung auf HD3850 keine Probleme beim Starten von Crysis gegeben...), dann schmeißt mir Enermax 418 W als Minimalempfehlung raus.
Das verwendete Netzteil hat davon immerhin 250 W geliefert  . Selbst mit prime95, ati-tool und spin-up aller Laufwerke wurden maximal 248 W an der Steckdose gemessen.

Trotzdem könnte man bei Kalkulationen mit weniger als 33% Reserve darauf hinweisen, dass bei einigen ""300W" Netzteilen" ggf. die Lebensdauer leiden könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

*@ Sauerland*

Prozentual gesehen mag es sehr hoch sein, absolut aber ist es typisch - unglücklich ausgedrückt. Und gerade weil nur vier statt sechs Kerne rechnen, steigt tendenziell das OC-Potenzial. Ich finde, diese CPU ist in ihrem Preisbereich ein sehr gutes Produkt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2012)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 16 wird ein Athlon II X*5* 651 empfohlen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Netzteilempfehlung auf Seite 24 hat mich verwundert. Ein 300 Watt NT wird hier empfohlen. Das ist zu eng bemessen. [...]


Im Fließtext steht explizit, dass sich die 300 Watt auf einen Office-PC beziehen - auch die Tabelle darunter zeigt den Spiele-PC mit gemessenen 380 Watt, da dürfte der Zusammenhang wohl klar sein, oder?


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Im Fließtext steht explizit, dass sich die 300 Watt auf einen Office-PC beziehen - auch die Tabelle darunter zeigt den Spiele-PC mit gemessenen 380 Watt, da dürfte der Zusammenhang wohl klar sein, oder?


 
Seite 24, nicht Seite 20.


----------



## Ralf345 (3. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Im Fließtext steht explizit, dass sich die 300 Watt auf einen Office-PC beziehen - auch die Tabelle darunter zeigt den Spiele-PC mit gemessenen 380 Watt, da dürfte der Zusammenhang wohl klar sein, oder?


 

Auf Seite 24 wird explizit der "günstige Spiele-PC" in der Komponentenliste mit dem 300W Netzteil ausgestattet. Für ein System das in Spielen um die 250W erreichen kann oder mehr, ist so ein Netzteil schlicht mit zu wenig Reserven ausgestattet. Bei der NT Empfehlung sollte man besser eine Nummer großzügier wählen. 960T+6870 ist eine immer noch performante Spielekombination, von Office kann nicht die Rede sein. Unter der Komponentenliste wird dann sogar die Übertaktung erklärt.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2012)

Enrico schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage nach dem erneuten Lesen des Soundkarten-Artikels: welche der Karten taugt jetzt am besten fürs Spielen? Treiber-Probleme unter verschiedenen OS? EAX-Unterstützung? Werden da Stimmen wie bei Realtek-Karten verschluckt, wenn es zu viele werden? Wie ist die CPU-Belastung?
> 
> Oder ging es in dem Test gar nicht um Spiele-Soundkarten, sondern Soundkarten generell und wo man Instrumente am besten raushört?


 
Treiberprobleme gab es keine, siehe ersten Punkt der Eigenschaften-Wertung . Zum Spielen taugen alle der getesteten Karten - wobei ich als Budgetbewusster Anwender zu einer Asus Xonar DX greifen würde. 
Probleme resultierend aus fehlenden Features gab es keine (würde sonst im Fließtext erwähnt werden). EAX wird nach wie vor die aktuelle Version unterstützt, aber von keinem aktuellen Spiel ausreichend genutzt um es gesondert zu erwähnen. Die CPU-Belastung (dritter Punkt in der Wertung "Eigenschaften" ) ist zwar (genauso wie die EAX-Unterstützung) zu vernachlässigen bei halbwegs aktuellen Systemen, sie liegt bei den Creative-Produkten bei geschlossener Treiberkonsole durchweg etwas niedriger als bei der Konkurrenz. Bei DDL-Weitergabe kann der C3D-Chip punkten, dort werden nahezu 0% Prozessorlast erreicht.


----------



## ile (5. Februar 2012)

Worauf ihr mal achten könntet: Thermalright bewirbt den Archon in Rev. A als Topprodukt (S. 101), dabei hat diese Revision gar keinen Award bekommen, weil die ursprüngliche Variante besser ist! Sowas solltet ihr wenigstens im eigenen Heft unterbinden, schließlich werdet ihr hier schlicht und einfach in ein falsches Licht gerückt und falsch zitiert!!! 

P. S.: Im Award steht zwar korrekterweise nur "Archon", da aber die Rev. A abgebildet ist, ist es eine gezielte Irreführung.


----------



## DannyL (6. Februar 2012)

ich wollte mir letzte Woche Freitag (3.2.) in 2 Rewe-Märkten die PCGH kaufen und stand vor dem Regal, nichts, nada, niente

ist eure Nachfrage so hoch, dass die Zeitung nach 2 Tagen ausverkauft war oder sind die sich so fein, das Magazin ins Regal zu legen? ich werde heute den 3. Versuch woanders machen und sehen, dass ich ein Heft abbekomme


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Am besten einfach einen Verkäufer im entsprechenden Markt fragen. Die bestellen die PCGH oder eben auch nicht, darauf hat PCGH denke ich recht wenig Einfluss.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2012)

Yep. Wenn's ein Heft nicht gibt, einfach bestellen lassen. Das geht in Kiosks immer und sollte auch in Supermärkten ohne Probleme funktionieren.



ile schrieb:


> Worauf ihr mal achten könntet: Thermalright bewirbt  den Archon in Rev. A als Topprodukt (S. 101), dabei hat diese Revision  gar keinen Award bekommen, weil die ursprüngliche Variante besser ist!  Sowas solltet ihr wenigstens im eigenen Heft unterbinden, schließlich  werdet ihr hier schlicht und einfach in ein falsches Licht gerückt und  falsch zitiert!!!
> 
> P. S.: Im Award steht zwar korrekterweise nur  "Archon", da aber die Rev. A abgebildet ist, ist es eine gezielte  Irreführung.


 
Da die Redaktion keine Anzeigen betreut, können wir da nur reaktiv tätig werden. Die Anzeigen kommen am Ende der Produktionskette ins Heft, oft sehen wir die erst kurz vorm Druck bzw. "so richtig", wenn die Andrucke hier ankommen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DannyL (6. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Am besten einfach einen Verkäufer im entsprechenden Markt fragen. Die bestellen die PCGH oder eben auch nicht, darauf hat PCGH denke ich recht wenig Einfluss.


 
Das mit dem zu fein sein, war auch auf die Rewe-Märkte hin bezogen, nicht auf PCGH, damit das unmissverständlich klar ist.

Die Mühe mache ich mir persönlich nicht mehr, alleine dass ich mit dem Auto hingefahren bin, in dem Regal gesucht habe, um mir dann noch einen der flüchtenden Mitarbeiter (vgl. mit Baumärkten) zu suchen, dauert mir zu lang. Selbst die Kassiererin brauchte ewig, die 3 Kunden vor mir abzukassieren. Ich habe einen zweiten Laden besucht mit dem selben Ergebnis und habe mich dann auf meinen einstündigen Heimweg gemacht, den ich übrigens 5 Tage die Woche auf mich nehme. Zeit ist etwas, was ich mir nicht leisten kann. Heute fahre ich eine leicht andere Strecke und fahre in einem Einkaufszentrum vorbei, packe mir das Heft und 2 andere Dinge ein, freue mich und fahre weiter. Wenn es denn immer so einfach wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2012)

*Jahresabo PCGH Magazin für 47,88 Euro abschließen und 10-Euro-Gutschein für Amazon.de erhalten*



MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Möglichkeiten das Jahresabo in sagen wir monatlichen Raten zu zahlen?


----------



## DannyL (6. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Möglichkeiten das Jahresabo in sagen wir monatlichen Raten zu zahlen?


 
Warum ein Abo, wenn man sie doch wieder monatlich bezahlen kann?

Ich bezahle mein einzigstes Abo halbjährlich, ohne Mehrkosten, das reicht mir auch im Moment.

Alles andere wird per Zufallskauf oder Wunschkauf getätigt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2012)

Die Vorteile sind hinter dem Link zu finden.  Das Ritual "Ich kaufe sie jedes Mal selbstständig" kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Das Heft aber mit Preisvorteilen per Post (und vor allem sicher) zu erhalten, das idR schon am Wochenende vor dem Kiosk-Start ... nun, ich persönlich verstehe nicht, dass man da nicht zum Abo greift.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

5,30 jeden Monat ist eben einfacher aufzubringen als 50€ auf einmal. Gibt eben auch Schüler oder Leute mit wenig Geld.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe für sowas vor 10 Jahren meine Produzenten (oder die Produzenten meiner Produzenten) angehauen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Das kann sicherlich auch nicht jeder. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht warum man außer aus diesem Grund nicht abonnieren sollte.
Naja vllt weil man viel Unterwegs ist und es einem nichts bringt wenn die Zeitschrift nach Hause kommt


----------



## Enrico (6. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Treiberprobleme gab es keine, siehe ersten Punkt der Eigenschaften-Wertung . Zum Spielen taugen alle der getesteten Karten - wobei ich als Budgetbewusster Anwender zu einer Asus Xonar DX greifen würde.


Ich blicks gerade nicht 
Wenn EAX von kaum einem aktuellen Spiel unterstützt wird, was für Vorteile hab ich mit einer der genannten Soundkarten nur für Spiele? Lautsprecher <= 200€. 
Home Theater und Dolby-was-auch-immer interessiert mich nicht weiter.



> Die CPU-Belastung (dritter Punkt in der Wertung "Eigenschaften" )


Ich gebs ja zu, ich hab die Tabelle nur überflogen und mich auf den Fließtext verlassen 

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja der Sinne einer Tabelle - möglichst viele (bis alle) Informationen zu bündeln, ansonsten müsste man Unmengen an Platz mit Text füllen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Heute zusätzliche 50 Seiten!!!!

Einfach anstatt jeder Tabelle nen Text. Marketing Leute


----------



## DannyL (6. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 5,30 jeden Monat ist eben einfacher aufzubringen als 50€ auf einmal. Gibt eben auch Schüler oder Leute mit wenig Geld.


 
Ich bin als Schüler damals arbeiten gegangen, hat mir manchmal sehr geholfen. Und jetzt, wo ich den Zustand "keine Freundin + 2 km einfacher Arbeitsweg" gegen den Zustand "Freundin + 67 km einfacher Arbeitsweg" getauscht habe, bezahle ich Unmengen für den Sprit und die sämtlichen Kosten rund ums Auto. Da sehe ich automatisch auch, wo ich was einsparen kann - Zeitschriften sind da das erste gewesen.

Bald werde ich meinen sparsamen Benziner gegen einen hoffentlich sparsameren Diesel umtauschen können. Was sich dann ergibt, werde ich sehen.


----------



## DannyL (6. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Heute zusätzliche 50 Seiten!!!!
> 
> Einfach anstatt jeder Tabelle nen Text. Marketing Leute


 
die armen Bäume


----------



## Enrico (6. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Sinne einer Tabelle - möglichst viele (bis alle) Informationen zu bündeln, ansonsten müsste man Unmengen an Platz mit Text füllen.


 Ja, schon klar. Darum gehts mir ja gerade gar nicht mehr. Empfiehlt sich eine der Soundkarten, wenn ich nur spiele (mit <= 200€-Lautsprechern)? Das ist die Frage, die ich hoffte, vom Text beantwortet zu kriegen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Artikel nicht gelesen [Zeit und so], werde aber mal reinschauen. Generell ist's vermutlich schwierig, die Empfehlung nach Typ und LS zu machen.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2012)

Zunächst kommt es darauf an, ob du mit dem Klang so wie er ist zufrieden bist . Vom Onboardsound zu einer "richtigen" Soundkarte gibt es (fast) immer einen akustischen Schritt nach Vorne. Leihe dir doch mal eine Karte von einem Kumpel und probiere einfach mal rum.


----------



## fastest (7. Februar 2012)

Wieder kein Test von meinem gewünschten MainboardASUS P9X79 Deluxe* 
*


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 5,30 jeden Monat ist eben einfacher aufzubringen als 50€ auf einmal. Gibt eben auch Schüler oder Leute mit wenig Geld.


 
Gilt auch für Schüler, meine ich 
PC Games Hardware Magazin Studentenabo mit 20% Rabatt - Studentenabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PCGH

Marco


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Gilt auch für Schüler, meine ich
> PC Games Hardware Magazin Studentenabo mit 20% Rabatt - Studentenabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PCGH
> 
> Marco


 
Gibt es da noch ne Prämie zu? *gierig nachfrag*


----------



## b0s (7. Februar 2012)

Die Frage kannst du dir auch selber beantworten.

Man kriegt die Hefte 20% günstiger als aam Kiosk und nach Hause geliefert. Außerdem hast du als Student/Schüler/Azubi keine Jahresbindung, sondern darfst monatlich kündigen.


----------



## -Cryptic- (7. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch ne Prämie zu?



Klar. Du kannst zwischen einem nagelneuen Lamborghini Diablo mit Sonderlackierung und einem Keks wählen.


----------



## Norisk699 (7. Februar 2012)

Danke für den tollen Artikel "Carbon-Maus-Mod"

Anbei ein paar Bilderchen von meinem  (ich würde sagen erfolgreichen)  Projekt    





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zeitaufwand waren so etwa 2 Stunden (schneller geht natürlich theoretisch immer)

Gebraucht habe ich von der abgebildeten Folie in etwa 15 % ...  


PS: Yeah, das nenn ich doch mal nen gelungenen Jubiläums-Beitrag (mein 300ter Beitrag hier im Forum und dann sowas *g*)


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Februar 2012)

Sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Enrico (9. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zunächst kommt es darauf an, ob du mit dem Klang so wie er ist zufrieden bist . Vom Onboardsound zu einer "richtigen" Soundkarte gibt es (fast) immer einen akustischen Schritt nach Vorne. Leihe dir doch mal eine Karte von einem Kumpel und probiere einfach mal rum.


Niemanden, den ich so kenne, hat eine Soundkarte. Deswegen ja meine Fragen...
Wenn du sagst, es gibt einen "akustischen Schritt nach Vorne", auf was genau bezieht sich das? Hör ich das als Untrainierter raus?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (9. Februar 2012)

@PCGH 

Hey Leute, ich habt mal wieder ein echt gutes Heft aus dem Boden gestampft, einen kleinen Wermutstropfen gibt es für mich allerdings. Bei dem Soundkarten-Artikel habt ihr ja die "neue X-Fi HD" Serie mit dem Recon 3D verglichen. Leider habe ich noch eine "alte" Creative x-Fi Fatalatiy Professional Gamer. Das ist auch eine mit dem XRAM, leider lungert das ding auf PCI umher, und der letze Treiber dafür ist auf der Creative HP sogar schon verdammt schwer ausfindig zu machen, da sie das EOL schon lange erreicht hat. Wie schlägt sich ein Modelt von dem ganz alten schlag, schließlich ist das ja noch nicht mal die Titanium die auf PCIe raus kam. 
Falls ich mir eine neue Soundkarte zulege, dann sollte die Sache mit den Treibern nicht so schwierig sein. Als Sound sys. habe ich ein Concept E200 dran. Bei online Sessions mit Headphones, muss für BBC2 auf jedenfall guter Raumklang rumkommen. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, denn vom Klang meiner Xfi war ich Vergleich zum damaligen AC97 echt begeistert. Oder ist der Realtek HD inzwischen mit dem alten Xfi vergleichbar ? 

Bei mir bedarf es wirklich nochmal an Aufklärung. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühen


----------



## Hübie (9. Februar 2012)

Da kaufe ich mir seit weiß der Geier wieviel Jahren eine PCGH und was muss ich feststellen? Ihr habt immer noch die langweilige, aus einem 80er-Jahre Porno geklaute Musik die daherdudelt. Man wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert  Damals dachten alle das im Jahre 2012 die Autos fliegen und Musik spacig ist. Die Realität sieht anders aus und ihr tragt (leider) euren Teil dazu bei 

Zur fachlichen Kompetenz muss ich ja mal sagen das Raff auch 14*12 im Kopf live multiplizieren kann (Video der Radeon 7970, wo er Stromfluss misst). Da fragte ich mich jedoch wieso er nur von zwei Kabeln die Stromstärke misst.

Ansonsten: Sehr gute Arbeit von euch allen. Unterhaltsame Videos (danke an Herrn Stöwer an dieser Stelle ), nette Dreingabe einer Vollversion und nützliche Infos auf Papier gebracht erfreuen mich immer noch. Die fünf-Euro-schieß-mich-tot sind jedenfalls gut angelegt  

Ich bin sonst übrigens ein Papiermagazinverweigerer und -schänder. Mal so als Beispiel: Die aktuelle ADAC-Motorwelt dient als Unterlage für diverse Gegenstände mit Standfüßen/-beinen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2012)

Du hast in Kabelform die beiden 12V-Leitungen sowie den Slot mit 12V und 3,3V - ergo nur zwei Stränge.


----------



## Hübie (10. Februar 2012)

Ah. An den Slot habsch net gedacht  Thx.

LG Hübie
ps: So spät moch tätig  Androider BenchMarc würd ich dann eher sagen.


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2012)

Freut mich das in der Print solche Anleitungen zu finden sind. Mehr (Modding) davon bitte.


----------



## bashtey (16. Februar 2012)

Ich will mal ganz ehrlich sein.
Eigentlich hab ich mir die PC Games Hardware damals im Juli/August/September nur gekauft weil Anfang September ein neuer PC anstand.

Was ist passiert?
Ich kauf sie immer noch.
Nicht aus gewohnheit (so psychisch kaputt bin ich dann doch nicht dass ich nach dreimal kaufen ne Zwangsneurose entwickle  )
Sondern einfach weil die Artikel unheimlich informativ finde und von diesem ganzen Stur-Auf-Games-Gepoltsein eurer Schwestermagazine langsam die Schnauze voll habe.
Also was mach ich jetzt:
Ich denk über ein Studentenabo nach ^^

Zur aktuellen Ausgabe:

Fand ich klasse.
Vorallem den Artikel über die Grafikkarten in den "Gaming"-Laptops, da im Umfeld bald ein Laptop kauf ansteht.
Dann kann man wieder mit angeblichem Fachwissen glänzen


----------



## wheeler (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,
habe mal eben die printausgabe durchgeblättert.sehr schön,weil auch der bereich modding/watercooling schön ausgebaut wird mit jeder ausgabe! top,weiter so.
aber der bericht über das sleeven........gelbes sata kabel sollte man vorher mit klebeband schwärzen,damit das gelb nicht durch den sleeve scheint.euer ergebniss,welches " sich sehen lassen kann" kann man im warsten sinne des wortes sehen.wenn schon anleitung,hätte man vieleicht mal hier reinschauen können,um sich diesen tip abschauen zu können,oder?


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir gestern die Ausgabe 03/2012 geholt und zugleich ein Abo abgeschlossen, da ich begeistert war.  Schon die Zusammenstellung eines billigen Spiele-PCs war top .

Macht nur weiter so! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis 

P.S. Wäre es vielleicht möglich, eine Anleitung (Da die Kühlermontage in 03/2012 beschrieben wurde) in Bezug auf Wärmeleitpasten zu schreiben? Richtige Dosierung etc...?


----------

